# :3



## Ragdoll (Jul 30, 2010)

Hei, I'm new and I love to write ~


----------



## Gumby (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi Ragdoll, welcome to the forums. You're among friends here, we're all infected with the writing bug.


----------



## ash somers (Aug 6, 2010)

Then you've landed in the right place - so hello, Ragdoll and welcome to WritingForums, ash


----------



## terrib (Aug 6, 2010)

Glad to have you, Ragdoll....cute name!


----------

